
Custom Domains on Heroku with Elixir and Phoenix (without SSL) - jackcarlisle
https://medium.com/@jackacarlisle/setting-up-a-custom-domain-name-on-heroku-with-elixir-phoenix-without-an-ssl-certificate-3a7900509801
======
outlog
this is let's say not great advice, and that is being friendly;-)

url: [scheme: "https", host: "mysterious-meadow-6277.herokuapp.com", port:
443], force_ssl: [rewrite_on: [:x_forwarded_proto]]

means that if you accessing the server over http it will redirect to the
specified host and over https, so setting host: to you yourdomain.com would
solve it.

If you have multiple domains you can remove the host: config or do a host: nil
- then it will redirect to https for whateverdomain.com that is hitting the
server.

all the best

